# deep fringe help



## dbld99 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello I live in central Illinois 50 miles north of bloomington, Illinois. I bought the U-75r antenna from radioshack and built a mast and put the antenna up. I'm trying to pick up the fox UHF channel out of bloomington at 187 degrees, and also i want to get the CBS,NBC, and ABC out of Peoria which is at 207 degrees and 55 miles away. When I pointed the antenna at the fox station i get nothing from there but i actually hardly get the ABC out of Peoria. I would think i would get the fox station since that is the only station this is in my geographical area. So my question is should i get the weingard hd-9095p. My mast is 10 ft long and is mounted on my roof which is 30 ft up. Thanks for the help.

Dave


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Basically, it comes down to "the bigger, the better". At that distance, you're going to want the biggest antenna you can get your hands on, and probably an antenna rotor as well. If none of the channels are broadcasting VHF (2-13), then you want a UHF only antenna.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Ditto what Mark said. I live over 50 miles from Houston's antenna farm (fortunately, there all in the same general area).

A bigger antenna will help. Also, if your cable run from your antenna to the receiver/TV is unusally long, you might want to put a mast mount amp.

UHF/VHF Antenna - http://www.winegard.com/offair/pdf/hd8200p.pdf
UHF Only Antenna - http://www.winegard.com/offair/pdf/hd9095p.pdf


----------



## midwest_dxer (Dec 12, 2004)

You are going to need a serious install to receive the channels you want.WYZZ DT-28(FOX) is transmitting on very low power.The other Peoria stations are also on low power except WEEK DT-57.
Here's my suggestion for your situation:

(2) vertically stacked(3ft spacing) XG91's from www.antennasdirect.com ,or just as good and less costly;(2)91 element Wideband Funke DC4591's from www.cpc.co.uk @$139 shipped.

Preamp;CM 7777 or Winegard AP-4800.
CM 9521 Rotor(so you can point towards Chicago-you might have better luck there anyway).

Or,if your truly obsessed,you can duplicate what I use for weak-signal Dx :›)

I'll provide more detail"if"you seriously want to pursue this.

http://community-2.webtv.net/GregBarker/DXPHOTOS/


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

dbld99 said:


> Hello I live in central Illinois 50 miles north of bloomington, Illinois. I bought the U-75r antenna from radioshack and built a mast and put the antenna up. I'm trying to pick up the fox UHF channel out of bloomington at 187 degrees, and also i want to get the CBS,NBC, and ABC out of Peoria which is at 207 degrees and 55 miles away. When I pointed the antenna at the fox station i get nothing from there but i actually hardly get the ABC out of Peoria. I would think i would get the fox station since that is the only station this is in my geographical area. So my question is should i get the weingard hd-9095p. My mast is 10 ft long and is mounted on my roof which is 30 ft up. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Dave


I would recommend the 9095P. See my post in this thread. You will definately need a pre-amp to go along with the antenna. I'm using a winegard AP-4800.


----------



## dbld99 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello, I do want to pursue with this I really want the packers in high def along with the super bowl and all that, but i do have a budget and i already have spent 100 bucks on all that sh** from radio shack. So I dont really want to spend that much more. What is "dxing" never heard of that before. Thanks for all your help Im very new to all the antenna stuff. Thanks again

Dave


----------



## midwest_dxer (Dec 12, 2004)

Dave,

Well,if you're on a tight budget,get a Winegard PR-9032(it's as good as the 9095,and much cheaper) and a CM7775 preamp from www.warrenelectronics.com .They're not far from you.Maybe get a rotor too.If you can afford 2 PR-9032's and stack them it WILL make a difference.

WYZZ is only at 3Kw,so you may be able to better pick up WCCU DT-26 Champaign,or Fox out of Chicago on DT-31.

Greg B


----------

